# Doors from Hell



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

This years first prop checked out and working.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is great and your sound track brought shivers!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow I loved it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That soundtrack was a hoot! Loved the roar at the end.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

first rate! that will do the trick, especially when it's dark...


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow, that's awesome. A red light from the inside triggered towards the end would be cool.


----------



## scarycher (Aug 4, 2014)

loved it, first time seeing one of those. great work


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Love the audio!! Great action.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Super cool! I'm grinning ear-to-ear! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Davesd33 (Sep 2, 2014)

Excellent sounds


----------



## The Feejee Merman (Sep 13, 2014)

I love everything about it. There are few things as classic and creepy as Ol' Scratch and his pals banging on the door.


----------

